# COMFORTIS...CAN IT BE USED TWICE A MONTH?



## boba229 (Apr 29, 2008)

It's been 2 weeks since I gave Boba his first pill of Comfortis. It seemed to be working as I found dead fleas on him throughout the week and he was itching alot less. He has been suffering w/a really bad case of fleas for the past 2 months and just last month I stopped using Frontline Plus because it wasn't doing the job. I find myself examining the poor little guy all day and I catch at least 20 fleas per day!!!! Everyday I have the same routine of vaccuuming and cleaning to get rid of fleas in the house. It breaks my heart seeing him itching all day and losing sleep throughout the night due to his itching! I

QUESTION: Is it ok to give him a second dose of Comfortis just 2 weeks after his first dosage? Help please!!!! Thanks.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I wouldn't give another dose of comfortis. It is supposed to last for the whole month. It sounds like the comfortis is doing its jobs and killing the fleas once they bite him, but there are still fleas in the environment (house/yard). 

When I had a flea infestation a few summers ago, I took all my pets out of the house and bombed the house for fleas. I also treated my pets before bringing them back in the house. And I bought some flea killing carpet spray that I sprayed on the carpets a few weeks later. I continued treating my pets and fortunately once we killed the fleas in the environment we got rid of the problem.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jul 24 2009, 04:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809239


> I wouldn't give another dose of comfortis. It is supposed to last for the whole month. It sounds like the comfortis is doing its jobs and killing the fleas once they bite him, but there are still fleas in the environment (house/yard).
> 
> When I had a flea infestation a few summers ago, I took all my pets out of the house and bombed the house for fleas. I also treated my pets before bringing them back in the house. And I bought some flea killing carpet spray that I sprayed on the carpets a few weeks later. I continued treating my pets and fortunately once we killed the fleas in the environment we got rid of the problem.[/B]


I agree. I had an infestation a few years ago with Frontline. I treated the carpets with Adams carpet powder (hard to find but the only one that works IMO). You have to work it into the carpet with a broom. That finally did it.

I have heard 20 Mule Team Borax works for carpets, too. Same procedure. Work it into the carpet with a broom, let sit for 24 hours, then vacuum.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 24 2009, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809262


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jul 24 2009, 04:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809239





> I wouldn't give another dose of comfortis. It is supposed to last for the whole month. It sounds like the comfortis is doing its jobs and killing the fleas once they bite him, but there are still fleas in the environment (house/yard).
> 
> When I had a flea infestation a few summers ago, I took all my pets out of the house and bombed the house for fleas. I also treated my pets before bringing them back in the house. And I bought some flea killing carpet spray that I sprayed on the carpets a few weeks later. I continued treating my pets and fortunately once we killed the fleas in the environment we got rid of the problem.[/B]


I agree. I had an infestation a few years ago with Frontline. I treated the carpets with Adams carpet powder (hard to find but the only one that works IMO). You have to work it into the carpet with a broom. That finally did it.

I have heard 20 Mule Team Borax works for carpets, too. Same procedure. Work it into the carpet with a broom, let sit for 24 hours, then vacuum.
[/B][/QUOTE]

TOTALLY agree. You MUST treat your house. My parents bought a house years ago that ended up being infested with fleas. They are NOT easy to get rid of. You can probably do a google search for getting rid of household fleas and find a good course of action. Or call a professional. Only treating your dog won't do it! Good luck!! Edited to add--never use any dog meds more often that instructions and vet recommends...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

just a thought dawn dish soap the original kills fleas instantly but you have to use a heavy conditioner afterwards as it is drying. Also there is an all natural flea shampoo at petco that works great and never caused my dd to react and she has bad allergies. I would have a professional bomb the house like michele did to ensure it is done and have them treat the yard too. You can use http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earth in your yard and some people put it on their dogs. You can also call vet and ask about capstar but you really need to get the fleas from environment first


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have no personal experience with this but it sounds like they are in your residence. I have heard that Fleabusters are great and non toxic.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Do you know anyone who has tried the nematodes? That is such a cool idea!


----------

